# Living a normal life now almost back



## samiam (Jan 28, 2011)

I haven't been on here in years...I avoided this place because I don't want to be triggered but I am okay now. I was sick in 2010 to 2012 I was stuck in my house for those two years...anyway I had DR and DP. the DR went away I was on venlafaxine helped with my anxiety/depression. my DP came from anxiety extreme anxiety. I refused to believe it but thats what it was from. Its OK IF IT CAME FROM ANXIETY. I fought for a very long time and was in denial. Its not easy thinking you went crazy

Anyway I know that people are struggling and wanted to tell you that I was able to get out and "break free" I live a normal life I guess I am pretty late in my 20's but I went back to University I'm getting my BA very soon. And you can to. I started doing work like working shitty job like dish washer then moved up to receptionist, as you all know with DP you have limited abilities..

then I went to University. My advise is that you get the fuck out of the house. I know its terrifying and its hard, but seriously if I didn't keep moving (physcially) pretend my DP was not there I would not be where I am now. I can function and drive my car finally. you can do it. You have to ignore it and live your life. It does get better. I just wanted to tell you guys that.

I know that being trapped at home is not disheartening...but don't give up. This is your life and not anyone else's fuck DP he can go fuck himself.

Don't give up. Always move always. We have a chance to see another side of life one that alot of people will never see because they take it for granted but we see it.


----------



## Freddy_Fred (Mar 4, 2015)

I hope you make it on that stage, with your cap and gown. Were you able to re-connect with the things you loved before DP/DR occured? or was that not an issue for you? I fear that I will never be able to connect to my likes and interest that meant a lot to me.

Among many things, I just want to get back to this soo bad. At the moment...there's nothing there. No desire. No interest.


----------



## samiam (Jan 28, 2011)

@ Freddy_Fred hey thank you very much...its been a very long anticipated wait to finally graduate. You know what? go at your own pace. As for reconnecting with what I liked before I never deviated from it. I was a shut in so I liked gaming. I started playing Cello to help improve my memory and I was able to play, BUT when I moved, I tried meet ups because fuck it why not? I didnt know anyone in a new town and it was good. it was a VARIETY of different ppl (age group) but it was a good exprience and you know what if its overwhelming pay your tab and walk out, simple. Don't give up. Thats all I can tell you, because I know it feels so hopeless, Idk your exprience but I am pretty sure youve freaked out and been trapped at home and probably can't confide in others? or you'll be called crazy? no fuck them. I think this is part of being human. I think ppl that end up like this have gone through lots of traumatic stuff this doesnt happen overnight. But..yeah please don't give up  take it from someone who was really down in the dirt to freaking graduating university. I think you can do it to, whatever you set your heart on, its just..you need to step out from this site. I know its counterproductive but I havent been on here in years. Don't give up but at the same time don't get sucked into the site? You need to not give focus to your DP/DR its like an abusive relationship. Don't acknowledge it, I KNOW its there, but the more you don't pay attention the DR eventually goes away then the DP..


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

Are you still taking Venlafaxine? It helped me a lot but everything came back after I stopped taking it


----------

